# Warhammer The End Times - The Return of Nagash



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/return-of-nagash-hardback.html



Black Library said:


> The original bad guy of the Warhammer world returns for the End Times, ready to destroy the land of the living and begin a new age of undeath. If you like Warhammer, this is a must read — nothing that has ever happened within the Old World or without has been more pivotal to the future of the Warhammer setting.
> 
> The End Times are coming. As the forces of Chaos threaten to drown the world in madness, Mannfred von Carstein and Arkhan the Black put aside their difference and plot to resurrect the one being with the power to stand against the servants of the Ruinous Powers and restore order to the world - the Great Necromancer himself. As they set about gathering artefacts to use in their dark ritual, armies converge on Sylvania, intent on stopping them. But Arkhan and Mannfred are determined to complete their task. No matter the cost, Nagash must rise again.


This is going to be awesome.


LotN


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Cover art is nice.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/return-of-nagash-hardback.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just read the lexi on him.

Why would his former lieutenants want to resurrect him in their fight against Chaos? Aren't they part of Chaos?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Just read the lexi on him.
> 
> Why would his former lieutenants want to resurrect him in their fight against Chaos? Aren't they part of Chaos?


Nope. This is pretty much a _"If they conquer the world, we can't conquer the world, so let's kill them,"_ scenario. Nagash and his forces are utterly opposed to the idea of Gods of any kind ruling the world, it's their world to rule as they see fit. They want an utterly still world, a world of no life and thus a perfectly controlled order. The concept of the Corpse Geometries comes up in a few of the works dealing with the Undead and Nagash, and it makes it pretty clear that Nagash and Necromancy are a distinct force from Chaos.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Arkhan and Manfred are both undead. Chaos have no hold on the living dead.

And looks like a really awesome read. Seems Warhammer Fantasy is getting a new End Times brand.

This book appears to be a continuation of the plot in Sigmar's Blood, where you learn of the terrible plot hatched by Manfred Von Carstein. 

to destroy the link between mortals and their gods, just as it happened in ancient Nehekara


Any idea if its a standalone book or a trillogy in the making?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Interesting to see Chaos not have a hold on something.

So in essence they're like Necrons. Soulless and ultimately dead.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Thing is that vampires in particular lives in the past, obsessing over what once was, and trying to recreate it in exact detail. Or look at the Red Duke, having trouble to keep the past from the present, mechanically going through motions they already did long ago. You could say its a particularilly vicious brand of senility, but as it happened he was able to shake it off after having his delusions shattered.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So Is Arkhan the Black defecting to the Vampire Counts now then?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> So Is Arkhan the Black defecting to the Vampire Counts now then?


If youve read Sigmar's Blood, Manfred is using resources that clearly is related to Nagash. And from what he tells Volkmar, Manfred is clearly of a similar mind to Nagash.

Arkhan have always been Nagash's crony, so even if they have had a falling out. I think he would accept it as Manfred is his best option to see his master restored.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Any idea if its a standalone book or a trillogy in the making?


I say a series, this is based on two things. One: The book's spine has a I on it. Two: I asked Josh Reynolds about it and his response was "I can't say." So yeah, I think this is a new series.

My exact question was this;



LotN said:


> 1. The I roman numeral on the spine tells me this is a series. My question is thus: Is this a new series about Nagash returning to the Warhammer World and will you be writing the entire series? Or is this a world-based series about the End Times, and will other writers take on other factions in the series?


So this series could be either of these things, or something else entirely. I imagine as some time passes we'll find out, but for now we remain in the dark.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

it ends on the cusp of his ritual seemingly succeeding and Volkmar being defeated by Manfred. He needed Volkmar to be able to harm Sigmar as well, having kidnapped followers of all major gods in the old world.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is that Sigmar's Blood ending?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Is that Sigmar's Blood ending?


Yes.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So will Arkhan be bringing an army all the way from Tomb King lands or will he just raise his own when he gets there?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Who knows, but its not like the old world is short on corpses to raise in a pinch. Tombs everywhere.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hrm, saw some curious blabber over on Warseer regarding The End Times.

In the talk about The Return of Nagash
_Current rumor is two more novels over the next two weeks - no titles or authors attached. 

Then Josh probably isn't writing them. _

My own speculation is that those unmentioned books would carry the End Times brand and covering other sides of it, instead of it just being a solely Nagash plot. As I doubt a single author would have 3 full lenght books ready for this.

And Empire PoV is pretty much a given with Volkmar's presence, with perhaps G&F even? Would certainly make for an epic doom for Gotrek, plus they have already encountered Manfred and Vlad.

And given their long history with Nagash, I could see the Skaven getting involved again. The ratfolk possibly saving the world once again? Would be hilariously ironic. The fellblade is after all still around, it being used to kill Vanhal the Necromancer at his prime, just as he appeared to be possessed by Nagash's spirit.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I would definitely welcome Archaon getting more involved with the End Times. Nagash and his lot look down on Chaos but they'd be fools to assume that Archaon is someone they can deal with easily, the Everchosen of Chaos that bears the blessing of all four Dark Gods, the infernal Legions of Chaos at his back and someone who bears the most powerful artefacts of Chaos in existence. Nagash is definitely in his league, but in my opinion he doesn't eclipse Archaon or even come close to doing so.

Archaon vs Nagash is a fight that I don't think anyone could predict the outcome of.


And of course the Skaven will get involved fool-meat! The world belongs not to the Chaos Gods, the dead-things, the man-things or the elf-things, it belongs to the Horned Rat and his Verminous Children. They will inherit the world and every non-Skaven will either die or become food or both. The Grey Lords weren't a match for Nagash but the Lords of Decay are far more powerful and blessed by the Horned Rat, I think that all twelve of them together could match Nagash and Archaon.

And don't forget that the Skaven still outnumber EVERY other race by a massive margin. If the Skaven band together completely, no race in the word can stand against their numbers.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I just finished The Return of Nagash. Truly epic, a real page turner with some monstrous twists and suprises. The world will burn!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just picked it up. Finishing Archaon first though - an excellent read if you've not already. Got half way through in the first day.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Brother Lucian said:


> I just finished The Return of Nagash. Truly epic, a real page turner with some monstrous twists and suprises. The world will burn!


I've not finished the Time of Legends series for Nagash, is it worth completing it before reading _The Return of Nagash?_


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I've not finished the Time of Legends series for Nagash, is it worth completing it before reading _The Return of Nagash?_


Id say so, as it gives much context to it. But Sigmar's Blood is good to read as well, essentially the prequel. It also touches upon the Von Carstein vampire series.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Brother Lucian said:


> Id say so, as it gives much context to it. But Sigmar's Blood is good to read as well, essentially the prequel. It also touches upon the Von Carstein vampire series.


So best to read the rest of Nagash series followed by all the Von Carstein books, is that Nefarata and Master of Death? Then Sigmar's Blood followed by the return of nagash.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> So best to read the rest of Nagash series followed by all the Von Carstein books, is that Nefarata and Master of Death? Then Sigmar's Blood followed by the return of nagash.


Thats a pretty good order of it for the most major events and players in vampiric history.

Edit: Forgot the Gotrek and Felix book Charnel Congress, that details the Return of Mannfred Von Carstein. Read that one before Sigmars Blood.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So.

Rise of Nagast > Nefarata > Master of Death > Charnel Congress > Sigmar's Blood > Return of Nagash.

Got ya, sorted thanks


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> So.
> 
> Rise of Nagast > Nefarata > Master of Death > Charnel Congress > Sigmar's Blood > Return of Nagash.
> 
> Got ya, sorted thanks


Hrm, the third Sigmar book have relevance as well, as God King details the undead invasion of the empire and Nagash's attempt to reclaim the Crown of Sorcery. Should be read after Neferata and Master of Death.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Brother Lucian said:


> Hrm, the third Sigmar book have relevance as well, as God King details the undead invasion of the empire and Nagash's attempt to reclaim the Crown of Sorcery. Should be read after Neferata and Master of Death.


I've read the Sigmar Triology, so I'm fine there


----------

